# Yeasty paws and vinegar baths



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Just noticed that my foster has yeasty paws, so I started him on twice/day paw dips in ACV/water mixture last night. This morning, his paws smelled fine. Dipped him anyway. How long should I continue treatment, assuming his paws don't start smelling again?


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I think its pretty much a judgement call on your part. Dr. Karen Becker has some helpful tips regarding foot soaking on her site. Just go there and search foot soaking and you'll get several articles which include her ideas about it. 

It is something you can do as often as you need to or just a few times a week a long as the symptoms are under control.

Good for you for being pro-active and catching it early.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I think its pretty much a judgement call on your part. Dr. Karen Becker has some helpful tips regarding foot soaking on her site. Just go there and search foot soaking and you'll get several articles which include her ideas about it. 

It is something you can do as often as you need to or just a few times a week a long as the symptoms are under control.

Good for you for being pro-active and catching it early.


----------

